# Experinces with uPRiNX Garmenta 5.0 A4 DTG



## TheDTG (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with uPRiNX Garmenta 5.0 A4 printer?

Search brought up one first hand experience and the person was not happy with it. Looking for more feedback.

(In my specific situation, the small A4 size would not be an issue and the lack of white MAY not be an issue either.)

I will more than likely be printing black only. If I do need white, is it possible to replace one of the other unused colors with white? Or is the white that is used too different in viscosity (or in some other way)? 

THANKS!!!


----------



## PrintGirl22 (Apr 28, 2010)

TheDTG said:


> Does anyone have experience with uPRiNX Garmenta 5.0 A4 printer?
> 
> Search brought up one first hand experience and the person was not happy with it. Looking for more feedback.
> 
> ...


It looks like there is a 2nd hand unit being sold on eBay of the Garmenta for about 900 less than the original price - Garmenta 5.0 A4 DTG Printer | eBay


----------



## shrink (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys,
I just dig out from my garage in big lines same machine, purchased about 2 years ago, I got it from an importer how could not started, I said I could, but no luck, it seems every time I started it says: ERROR see your manual,but reaaly dot find which type of Epson rx is, almost 585 as LCD but no.
tried google to find no luck,
any experiences>?
so if you ask me, It can give you headache
thank you


----------

